# This morning on my kitchen counter...



## nup (Nov 26, 2009)

This is packed with goodies such as full fat Greek yogurt, sweet almond oil, olive pomace and scented with a bitter almond blend. It's also the very first soap that I actually managed to sculpt the top, so I wanted to show off!
Thanks for looking


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 26, 2009)

It looks fantastic Nup. Love it.  :wink:


----------



## nickjuly (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like it would feel wonderful!!!


----------



## Manchy (Nov 26, 2009)

sooooo creamy <3


----------



## nup (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you all
I was aiming for creamy but it's too early to tell.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 26, 2009)

Certainly looks very creamy!!


----------



## rubato456 (Nov 26, 2009)

great job! looks very creamy


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 26, 2009)

Fab job looks decadent, I want it in my shower!!!!!


----------



## nup (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 27, 2009)

If you can't see the pic, right click on the little box that is there instead of pic and a drop down list will appear. Select "view image".


----------



## sanjon (Nov 29, 2009)

looks real nice and creamy, when I first saw it I said "wow, this look silky, bet it feels good sliding over the skin." How do you incorporate greek yogart into soap?


----------



## nup (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks
I subtract the amount of yogurt from my water, then I add it to the oils and stick blend until creamy. Finally I add the lye-water.


----------



## holly99 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mmm, they look delicious...in a soapy way!


----------



## Lila (Dec 1, 2009)

Yum. Looks like fun to wash with.


----------



## bombus (Dec 2, 2009)

nup- that is so beautiful- looks like you didn't gel- so creamy.
May I ask how you prevented ash on your beautiful top?
does it have to do with your oil combination or technique?


----------



## nup (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you all for the lovely comments

Bombus, the moment I felt the mold warm up I put it in the fridge and let it stay there overnight so no, I didn't gel, I wanted to preserve the scent as much as possible.
As far as it concerns ash, I simply do not know. Nope! No idea! I usually do get ash but I think that since this is a bright white soap with glitter sprinkled all over the top it probably has ash and I simply can't tell!
I suppose I have to get me a spray bottle to spray alcohol on my tops...


----------



## bombus (Dec 3, 2009)

Now that I look closely at the photo, I do see a glimmer of glitter. Did you use cosmetic glitter? and I'm assuming you sprinkled it on right after your
shaping? It looks wonderful! I haven't used glitter yet. Not scratchy?


----------



## soapbubble (Dec 4, 2009)

wow!  Looks and sounds like pure luxury!


----------



## KSL (Dec 4, 2009)

looks so yummy.... 
with that title, i was expecting another kind of story! =P j/k


----------

